# Breath Controller for beginner?



## MChangoM (Oct 1, 2017)

I liked the use of the breath controller by Hagai Davidoff in his demo of Fluffy Audio's Dominus Choir.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/fluffy-audio-dominus-choir.64785/page-4#post-4134242

I have absolutely no experience with any kind of breath-driven instrument but I imagine I could learn the fine, nuanced control needed and assume a breath controller would enhance the expressiveness of many virtual instruments I own. The problem is that these devices are pretty expensive. Before jumping in, any advice from anyone who has gone down the same path would be appreciated.


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't think normal breath controllers are too expensive - I have a TEControl BC-3.

IT doesn't have a Bite controller in it, but it's quite nice. I think it's the most used Breath Controller.

http://tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-controller

€120 are not that expensive? Maybe you meant Wind Controllers? (e.g. Akai, looking like a futuristic Clarinet) Those are 300+


----------



## MChangoM (Oct 1, 2017)

You're right. I'm not sure where I got that notion - maybe some very old threads about $500+ controllers. So did you have prior experience with a wind/brass instrument? Thanks.


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 1, 2017)

Yes, I play mostly Brass and Wind with a Breath Controller if I have time  (I use my custom Faderbox mostly). It's really nice to play with it, but takes some getting used to. The biggest benefit is the "natural" length of lines -> When you run out of breath, the flutists as well. Meaning if your lung is somewhat trained (either you are a wind player yourself or e.g. a vocalist) then you have quite a good intuition how long a line can be.

Considering expressiveness, yes, it's a bit more intuitive for wind/brass instruments - but nothing you can't do with faders or modwheel - both need training. The added benefit of the breath controller is just the line length, a good modwheel performer will be just as good as a good breath performer.

The real strengths are with libraries such as Samplemodeling - where CC2 can really shine and you make really realistic lines that way. The other use case might be two-handed playing, similar to what the Dominus demo was. The advantage of course is, that you control the dynamics with your breath and have both hands free for playing. I tried it, but the coordination needed is something to have in mind - I feel more confident when I either play one hand at a time and record CC data, or jusr record CC data seperately afterwards, then I can focus 100% on that aspect alone.

I just remembered that our own Mike Verta made a review for the TEControl: 

I hope I could help you


----------



## MChangoM (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you. You have been a big help. I have ordered one. Seems like a fun way to harness the hot air spewing from my yap.


----------

